# Ball Pythons > BP Husbandry >  What Kind Of Bedding Do You Use? Cypress Or Aspen?

## reptidude1

Ok i want to know what kind of bedding you guys use cypress or aspen? I use aspen but im looking to switch to cypress. Would this cypress form home depot work?
http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs/...2&ddkey=Search

and b/c its not from a pet store would i need to do someting to it b4 i actually use it?
Also ive herd cypress increases the chance of RI. Is that true?

----------


## CoolioTiffany

> Ok i want to know what kind of bedding you guys use cypress or aspen? I use aspen but im looking to switch to cypress. Would this cypress form home depot work?
> http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs/...2&ddkey=Search
> 
> and b/c its not from a pet store would i need to do someting to it b4 i actually use it?
> Also ive herd cypress increases the chance of RI. Is that true?


I used to use Aspen, and I LOVED it.  I have used Cypress in the past, but it attracted bugs because it was humid, had shards and sharp pieces, and I had to mist it a lot so it wouldn't dry out (I used heat lamps at the time).

You can use the Cypress from Home Depot, I'm sure it would be just fine.  You won't need to do anything to it just because it's not from the pet store.

Cypress does NOT increase the chance of RI.  IMO, it prevents it from happening because it keeps the humidity level right where you want it so it is not too low (which can cause cracking in the lungs which makes it easier for your snake to get RI) and not too high (which can cause scale rot).  If you mist too much to where the Cypress it damp or wet, your snake can get scale rot.  So make sure you don't mist it too much, only mist it to where it keeps your humidity levels in the correct spot.

----------


## reptidude1

I was more looking at which is better because i have to pay 30$ shipped (the place is only 1 state away) for a 4cubic ft bag of harlan aspen, but i can get a 2cu ft bag of cypress from home depot (10 min drive) for only 5$ But whats more important is what is better for my snakes?

----------


## reptidude1

> You can use the Cypress from Home Depot, I'm sure it would be just fine.  You won't need to do anything to it just because it's not from the pet store.


I ment like bake it in the oven or something

----------


## Tyler_Royality

Aspen all the way.. I hate bugs! and I hate cooking :]

----------


## greghall

once you use cypress you will never go back.

----------


## CoolioTiffany

> once you use cypress you will never go back.


That would be 99.9% true.  I had Cypress, didn't like it, so I switched back to Aspen.  Now I use paper towels for my tubs, and plan on never switching back.

----------


## reptidude1

Well if it wont harm my bp i will try cypress b/c it only costs 5$ Has anyone ever had it actually bring bugs to your bp's tub b/c my guys tubs are in my room, so i cant have bugs  :Razz:

----------


## stormwulf133

Be VERY careful. Most Cypress now says Cypress BLEND. IF it says BLEND or MIX it has other things with it. I ran all over town looking for pure Cypress. They all said blend. I called the manufacturers and most of them said it was 80% Cypress and 20% pine or even CEDER! Be very careful what you use.

----------


## ChrisS

I used aspen before and love it, but now i use newspaper. I personally don't like the look of cypress so I've never used it. And stay away from cypress blend. A buddy of mine works at Home Depot and said even if it doesn't state it has cedar, it could have small traces of cedar. It only takes a tiny piece to harm your snake.

----------


## stargazed85

Newspaper!  :Razz:

----------


## SnakeGirl3

I use newspaper as well.  It isn't fancy or whatever, but it's cheap, it works, and it's a great insulator.  :Thumbs up:

----------


## Mike Schultz

Newspaper or cypress. Make sure your cypress isnt too wet or it can turn septic from urates/fecal matter.

I like aspen for colubrids but not so much for ball pythons.

----------


## CoolioTiffany

> Newspaper or cypress. Make sure your cypress isnt too wet or it can turn septic from urates/fecal matter.
> 
> I like aspen for colubrids but not so much for ball pythons.


I've always used Aspen for my colubrids, but I'm using paper towels for my Kingsnake because I moved him into a new enclosure and have no Aspen at the moment.

----------


## FIREball

Blended cypress is fine, dont worry about the pine being in there, I know people who use strictly pine for bps and no problems.

Dont worry about the bugs either, they are harmless to your snakes. I wouldn't waste your time baking or pre treating.

I have used both Harlan Aspen and blended cypress from my local lawn shop. If you need humidity (open air rack, aquarium) go with cypress, if you have a pvc or enclosed rack aspen should be fine.

----------


## seeya205

Neither!  I use coconut fibre!

----------


## jimbravo9

I use aspen for my corns and used to use cypress for the pythons.  I use news paper for the balls and bloods etc...  I just find it alot easier for clean up and replacing.

----------


## Danounet

I liked aspen when I tried it, but most of my BPs are still growing and feeding constantly so they would pee and poo more than I would like to and it just makes a mess with the constantly cleaning the Aspen. I use newspaper for now, it's easy to clean and FREE, also like someone already mentioned, it's a great insulator!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Big Gunns

BG likes aspen for small Balls, and Cypress for adults. :Good Job: 

Don't know about that Cypress dude.

----------


## mrmertz

Neither. Canadian peat moss. We live in the desert SW and holding humidity is a HUGE problem here.

----------


## Herp_Herp_hooray

News paper!!!

----------


## AmandaRisher

I use reptibark. Works really well for my snake. She loves it and I havent had ne problems with bugs or anything.

----------


## Bill Buchman

I use both aspen and pine.  :Smile:

----------


## stormwulf133

> Neither. Canadian peat moss. We live in the desert SW and holding humidity is a HUGE problem here.



Ok, I have considered this. Tell me how this works for you, how long you have been using etc. All i can find is cypress blend and have considered this stuff for both my boa and my pythons... tell me more.

----------


## adam_degel

small coconut husk all the way! with the moss in their hides!

----------


## stormwulf133

Yes but where do you get cheap coco husk?  Does anyone else use Canadian peat moss?

----------


## adam_degel

well here in Canada i can get 8 Kg bales for $ 30.00

----------


## vive-moi

> well here in Canada i can get 8 Kg bales for $ 30.00


Hi,

Where?

Ths.

----------


## blackcrystal22

I use both, depends on the animal and their requirements.

----------


## illini4x4

Aspen all the way. I am lucky to have a reptile show near me every two weeks so I am able to pick it up for dirt cheap  :Smile:

----------


## Repsrul

I have used Aspen and did not like it at all. I use Cypress (Breeder Choice). I pick up a few big bags every couple of months. I get them at cost and dump them in a big container and spray it down with P.A.M. I always have it on hand and it is not as damp out of the contain as it is right out of the bag.

----------


## adam_degel

> Hi,
> 
> Where?
> 
> Ths.



http://www.ballpythonaddiction.com/?page_id=1506

----------

vive-moi (11-20-2009)

----------


## wax32

I use aspen at the moment. But I might switch to newspaper.  Does it stain your snakes? I know I tried it before with an albino kingsnake and he didn't stay "white" for long.  :Very Happy:

----------


## vive-moi

> http://www.ballpythonaddiction.com/?page_id=1506


Thx, I live in Montreal, So It might cost a lot for then to send a bag. I'll check with them.

----------


## Big Gunns

> I use aspen at the moment. But I might switch to newspaper.  Does it stain your snakes? I know I tried it before with an albino kingsnake and he didn't stay "white" for long.



Don't even think of it. You have a problem feeder right now, do you want more? You would probably be better off switching to Cypress, but not yet.

BG wants you to put a hide in with that problem snake, and feed it a mouse first also. If you put a hide in there you can wait until you see it poke it's head out...this is ambush mode and it's waiting for food.

----------


## Danounet

> You can wait until you see it poke it's head out...this is ambush mode and it's waiting for food.


That sounds like my GF when she is realy mad...  :Rage:  :Taz:

----------


## abuja

I used aspen for 2 months before switching to cypress. After switching to cypress, my snake appeared to have an allergic reaction, as when I lowered him into his cage he'd start wheezing. When I switched to newspaper, he hasn't wheezed since. Guess it's just one of his quirks...

----------


## mrmertz

> Ok, I have considered this. Tell me how this works for you, how long you have been using etc. All i can find is cypress blend and have considered this stuff for both my boa and my pythons... tell me more.


We have only been using it a short time but I do notice this -* it holds humidity EXTREMELY well.* For example, the humidity right now in here is 23%. In all enclosures we have maintained humidity levels of 80% (give or take per enclosure - that's the average) for the past 3 days - without having to spray mist since switching to moss! We use natural daylight for light in the room where they are and we have glass I had cut with handles drilled through to cover the screen tops which I made removable if we need to. These also help hold the humidity levels.

Our vet, who we are fortunate enough to have is also the herp vet for all the reptiles at the Arizona Sonora Desert Museum here in Tucson. He knows his stuff. He's actually the one that reccomended it to us as he said he knows of quite a few herpers around here that can attest to postitive results with it. With the Repti here in the desert we just struggled to keep humidity levels up all the time. 

I also wanted to kow if it made a difference _where_ we bought and he said no so long as it was labeled as the only ingredient being peat moss. It cannot contain any other additives - good example of this is MiracleGro peat moss - it has MiracleGro plant food mixed in with the moss. Not good.

We got 2.2 cubic feet _compressed_ at Lowes for $9 and change. It's pure Canadian Sphagnum Peat Moss directly out of Canada.  No bugs and the thing we notice is that the boys seem to like it better than our old Repti-Bark moss combination we were using. No lie. Our boa Mr Biggs used to spend all of his time slumped up and around the water bowl but since we put him in the new setup with the pure moss - he now lies fully streched across the tank and has continued to do so since putting him in there. Our RTB seems to like it better also as he loves to bury under the substrate and we now rarely see "Gopher" at all except for his snout protruding out. Oh well, as long as he is happy. (He's prone to regurg so this substrate makes him want to bury which also brings him to his low wattage UTH for belly heat). I have nothing against Rept-Bark, we used it since we had our original setups.

But to sum it up, here's why wer'e sold on sphagnum peat moss (in order);

1. _Hold humidity levels EXTREMLEY well_.
2. Judging from our snakes reactions, they seem to be more comfortable on it.
3. Cost - for what you get it's a fraction of what we used to spend.
4. Upon "turning" the peat moss substrate in the enclosure, it will dry out the top layers fairly quickly which is nice if you want to avoid possible mold issues. (We have never had mold or fungus issues).
5. Less need to spray the enclosure.

Hope this helps. Lemmie know if anybody else out there would like more info.

Jeff in Tucson AZ

----------

speedy3 (02-03-2010)

----------


## Oxylepy

I used to use cypress, then it got too expensive so I nixed the look and went for aspen SOOOOO MUCH BETTER belive me it was easier to work with definitely and half the cost. But when I switched to tubs I went unprinted newpaper (packing paper) and I dont ever plan on going back. It works perfectly, switches easily, and you dont have pieces of friggin wood all over your room.

Oh and in your shoes, I should mention that too, it stinks when you put on your shoes and it just happens that there was bedding in it, god that was horrid, and almost like once a week.

----------


## singingtothewheat

Paper towels, newspaper, or unprinted newspaper are all I use.  Much easier, much cleaner,much safer and much cheaper.

----------


## cinderbird

paper towels for news paper. news paper is free which is what i like. at my job i just ask people to hold their old papers for me and i get them, or i grab a few city papers at the end of the week before they come collect the old ones.

ive used shredded aspen, sanichips, desert snow and reptibark. i dont think ill EVER go back to piece substrate again. didn't like it at all.

----------


## Crawdad

Just a heads up for those having problems finding cheap aspen, ebay often has good bulk deals. For example, here's 8 cubic feet for a little under $30 shipped:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Kaytee-Pet-Produ...item2ea989c28d

Shipping may vary by location, but that's from New York to Alabama. That's just an average price, too, you can catch it cheaper than that every now and then if you look.

----------


## withonor

I use aspen now. 

I will most likely switch to some sort of rack system soon and I will use paper towels or the equivalent.

----------


## Teresa

I use both aspen in the summer and cypress in the winter my tanks don't stay humid enough in the winter because of the heater.
This will change when I get a rack!!

----------


## JamieH

I just started to use a 50/50 blend 

and its great! :Good Job:

----------


## Drumsinthenight.

I use cypress mulch, its double milled and is soft and holds moisture well.

----------


## Big Gunns

Both. Depends on the snake and it's age.

----------


## CLSpider

I just use newspaper. It works perfectly for me  :Good Job: 
I've looked everywhere for Cypress mulch (mainly for my tegu)....but I found out they don't carry it in southern California, I guess??

----------


## ballman123

I use kritter's crumble sold on amazon it is 100% coconut husk.  Just gotta keep it soaked cause it dries out.  Very easy to spot clean and no odor.

----------


## Ballz R Us

coco husk is by far the best

----------


## SprayPaintPythons

Personally i use newspaper for my ball pythons , it is free , fits perfect and is SUPER easy to clean !!

----------


## bobmurffy

does anyone know if using aspen helps with the smell of the snakes... i have a friend that swears up and down when they come over they can smell my snakes... but i guess im just use to it... i keep them clean but thought about switching to aspen for easier cleanings and something to absorb moisture from spilt water or deification... what do you think?

----------


## 2kdime

Newspaper and PINE here!

----------


## Crazy4Herps

Mostly solid substrates for now, but I've used both in the past. Aspen tends to be too dry and cypress tends to be too wet.

----------


## KevinK

Aspen all the way. I've used both, but for me Cypress kept drying out because I have heat lamps.

I loved Eco-Earth because it raised humidity, but it's extremely messy. Sticks to everything.

----------


## onedroplet

aspen but ... i dont think youre snake cares..so go with whats most cost effective for you

----------


## mattchibi

I just switched to coco husk plantation soil, and its really holding the humidity.  My snakes about to shed and the humidity is at like 70% after changing the substrate from aspen.

Obviously costs a bit more than aspen, and requires a more thorough cleanup, but I think it works alright.  I heard that mixing coco husk 50/50 with cypress is a good mix.  Anyone tried it?

----------


## grizzlybear

I also use the newspaper now. Used aspen for long time but was constantly misting because it wouldn't hold moisture very long

----------


## kitedemon

> I just switched to coco husk plantation soil, and its really holding the humidity.  My snakes about to shed and the humidity is at like 70% after changing the substrate from aspen.
> 
> Obviously costs a bit more than aspen, and requires a more thorough cleanup, but I think it works alright.  I heard that mixing coco husk 50/50 with cypress is a good mix.  Anyone tried it?


You might want to look around for another supplier, I get a big block for 6$ that last my ten snakes for 6 months or more. It is less that 1/4 what I paid for aspen at a local mill.

----------


## cmack91

:Good Job: i always use coco husk, it works fine as long as you let it dry out some before you put it in there (assuming you would use the bricks), but i just like the look of it so i keep using it

----------

